# Are You A Ham?



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

There was a post a couple of weeks ago about amateur radio but as usual couldn't find the post. I am taking my exam on March 31st for my Technician Class license. This is something I always wanted to do but just never did, so spured on by my friend who is VP of the local club I have been studying on my own and am taking a class in March followed by the exam. I'm looking forward to maybe talking to some of you on the air.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go, keep studying and get that ticket. The good thing is as od yesterday 23 Feb, you no longer need to take a CW test. You might want to study a little harder and get your General or Extra first time out. There several of us Hams here in Outbackers.com would be fun to make a schedule on HF for a little Outbackers round table.

Good luck on the test and keep us posted









73
Bill


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Here is the "official" list of known Outbacker Hams:

N2THO------MRW3GR
N2WNS-----BILL H
W4DRR-----W4DRR
KF4HFN-----KJDJ
N4SBO-----TXCAMPER
KK5FE------KK5FE
KC5LMF----GHOSTY
WA6IRQ----W PODBOY
N7OQ-------N7OQ
NL7SR------VDUB
KC7EFM----(VDUB DW)
N7NXQ-----RTOMBRE
KD7WJG----REDMONAZ
WB9KZQ----JIDUNL
K9SY--------HOKIE
K4LPY-------(HOKIE DW)
N0HMZ------JOHNL

Maybe if we get enough people, we could start an Outbackers Net.

Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Here is the "official" list of known Outbacker Hams:
> 
> N2THO------MRW3GR
> N2WNS-----BILL H
> ...


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

While the Tech class is a great place to start, the fun is on the HF bands where you can talk to people all around the world.

I have spoke with operators on Easter Island, Antartica, Ships at sea and a slew of other countries...

keep studying and go for the General class.

Its a great hobby...

73's ( Best Wishes )

Wes
WA6IRQ


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with the others, it is a great hobby. It can be used while enjoying other hobbies, which makes having a Ham license really cool.

While camping last weekend at Bastrop State Park (TX) I was thinking that I needed to start bringing my HF rig for some remote radio fun. It would be fun to call CQ from the campground table while the XYL looks on. Soon my oldest son may join me since he is now starting to study for his ticket.

A great site to study for your license is

www.qrz.com


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Just remember.... As soon as you get you Tech, you can operate HF on 28.300-28.500 Usb. This was passed last fall and came into affect 2/23/07.

And anyone else looking for a small rig, the Yaesu 857 is now down to $679 at most places. Great portable rig with 100 watts out on 160 - 6.

Good luck!!!!

73

-Bill


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone. Any suggestion on basic radios? I going to start with a handheld Yaesu FT-60R Clicky and a mobile possibly used as a base initially also, considering a Yaseu FT-8800R for this Clicky.

A friend likes Icom and directed towards a Icom IC-2720H but have read a lot of bad reviews about it.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Add me to the list, I got my new call sign today.
















KI4UNH

BTW, I'm taking the exam for General 3/31/07.









73 de Frank - KI4UNH


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Add me to the list, I got my new call sign today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Frank!









You have been added to the "official" Outbackers Ham list.

N2THO MRW3GR
N2WNS BILL H
W4DRR W4DRR
KF4HFN KJDJ
N4SBO TXCAMPER
KI4UNH FRATRA
KK5FE KK5FE
KC5LMF GHOSTY
WA6IRQ W PODBOY
N7OQ N7OQ
NL7SR VDUB
KC7EFM (VDUB DW)
N7NXQ RTOMBRE
KD7WJG REDMONAZ
WB9KZQ JIDUNL
K9SY HOKIE
K4LPY (HOKIE DW)
N0HMZ JOHNL

Bob


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Add me to the list, I got my new call sign today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Frank!









You have been added to the "official" Outbackers Ham list.

N2THO MRW3GR
N2WNS BILL H
W4DRR W4DRR
KF4HFN KJDJ
N4SBO TXCAMPER
KI4UNH FRATRA
KK5FE KK5FE
KC5LMF GHOSTY
WA6IRQ W PODBOY
N7OQ N7OQ
NL7SR VDUB
KC7EFM (VDUB DW)
N7NXQ RTOMBRE
KD7WJG REDMONAZ
WB9KZQ JIDUNL
K9SY HOKIE
K4LPY (HOKIE DW)
N0HMZ JOHNL

Bob
[/quote]
Please add me to the list also. Although not an official OB owner yet. I will be buying as soon as my house sells.
73 de W6ABE


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Consider it done...

N2THO -- MRW3GR
N2WNS -- BILL H
W4DRR -- W4DRR
KF4HFN -- KJDJ
N4SBO -- TXCAMPER
KI4UNH -- FRATRA
KK5FE -- KK5FE
KC5LMF -- GHOSTY
W6ABE -- EGENEST
WA6IRQ -- W PODBOY
N7OQ -- N7OQ
NL7SR -- VDUB
KC7EFM -- (VDUB DW)
N7NXQ -- RTOMBRE
KD7WJG -- REDMONAZ
WB9KZQ -- JIDUNL
K9SY -- HOKIE
K4LPY -- (HOKIE DW)
N0HMZ -- JOHNL

Bob


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I passed my General exam today! WoooHooo!







Now for an HF rig.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

FraTra said:


> I passed my General exam today! WoooHooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaesu FT-857 can't go wrong for a all band rig... $679.00 at Gigaparts.

Congrats!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

FraTra said:


> I passed my General exam today! WoooHooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding Way to go!



















There are a lot of great rigs out there and if you are looking for a portable rig to use in the Outback there are some all in one package rigs that are very small. I have a Icom 706mkIIG covers all the HF bands plus 6 meters, 2 meters and 70cm (440mhz) Icom had a new better one now a IC7000, plus Yaesu and Kenwood make great radios so it is what fits your needs and pocket book.

Bill H mentioned Gigiparts, I have bought form them and they have great prices plus good buys on ebay too. When ever you get a HF station setup let me know and we can make a schedule and have a QSO.

You are going to have so much fun


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I passed my General exam today! WoooHooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding Way to go!



















There are a lot of great rigs out there and if you are looking for a portable rig to use in the Outback there are some all in one package rigs that are very small. I have a Icom 706mkIIG covers all the HF bands plus 6 meters, 2 meters and 70cm (440mhz) Icom had a new better one now a IC7000, plus Yaesu and Kenwood make great radios so it is what fits your needs and pocket book.

Bill H mentioned Gigiparts, I have bought form them and they have great prices plus good buys on ebay too. When ever you get a HF station setup let me know and we can make a schedule and have a QSO.

You are going to have so much fun








[/quote]
Have any of the Outbacker Hams been involved with ECHOLINK?


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

egenest said:


> I passed my General exam today! WoooHooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding Way to go!



















There are a lot of great rigs out there and if you are looking for a portable rig to use in the Outback there are some all in one package rigs that are very small. I have a Icom 706mkIIG covers all the HF bands plus 6 meters, 2 meters and 70cm (440mhz) Icom had a new better one now a IC7000, plus Yaesu and Kenwood make great radios so it is what fits your needs and pocket book.

Bill H mentioned Gigiparts, I have bought form them and they have great prices plus good buys on ebay too. When ever you get a HF station setup let me know and we can make a schedule and have a QSO.

You are going to have so much fun








[/quote]
Have any of the Outbacker Hams been involved with ECHOLINK?
[/quote]

I have it loaded.......


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

egenest said:


> Have any of the Outbacker Hams been involved with ECHOLINK?


I loaded it and signed up and talked to a couple of hams but just didn't feel like ham radio more like a chat room. I really need to get a good microphone if I'm going to use it.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill H said:


> I passed my General exam today! WoooHooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding Way to go!



















There are a lot of great rigs out there and if you are looking for a portable rig to use in the Outback there are some all in one package rigs that are very small. I have a Icom 706mkIIG covers all the HF bands plus 6 meters, 2 meters and 70cm (440mhz) Icom had a new better one now a IC7000, plus Yaesu and Kenwood make great radios so it is what fits your needs and pocket book.

Bill H mentioned Gigiparts, I have bought form them and they have great prices plus good buys on ebay too. When ever you get a HF station setup let me know and we can make a schedule and have a QSO.

You are going to have so much fun








[/quote]
Have any of the Outbacker Hams been involved with ECHOLINK?
[/quote]

I have it loaded.......
[/quote]
I have used it with my HT and from So Cal have spoken (through a repeater) to my brother in Maine and then in reverse from Maine to So Cal to some local Hams. Done that way you really don't know that you are using the internet. There are a lot of repeaters out there.


----------

